

Security Research/Author Mike Schiffman in final table at World Series of Poker - georgemcbay
http://www.wsop.com/2013/live-video/default.aspx?sr&TID=12846
Link is to WSOP live stream, Mike is wearing the red hoodie&#x2F;black hat.
======
georgemcbay
For anyone who catches this, Mike's the one in the red hoodie, black hat.

